# question for those who have there horses at home......



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Would you rather buy sand (or other materials) , have your pastures/fields seeded, or fences built by...

The cheapest guy who can bring you material, a landscaper, and the guy who did the privacy fence down the road or, 


Someone else who has horses, and has built and maintained pastures and arenas, and have a fence guy with 30 years fencing livestock? 

I ask because my boss wants to sponsor our daughter for shows, bigger and more expensive shows. But doesn't want the trailer decaled as a sponsor, because he doesn't think it's worth it. Really? 20$ worth of stickers isn't worth getting work? 

Is he right? Cheap and phone book rule or would knowledge and hands on trump price? 

Just curious really, if you seen xoxo xoxo on a trailer at a show, would you call?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what exactly is your question ? I build my own fences ,purchase my own materials. If I had access to water, I would want a pasture . 

IF I had to pay someone, I would want someone experiences with horses and other livestock, but would look around for the best deal.
Nothing wrong with your boss not wanting his name on your horse trailer. Nothing wrong with him staying behind the scenes. You should be Grateful that he is going to help sponsor her , If he was cheap he would not sponsor her. You should be grateful and posting how cheap he is. that is just shameful.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If you really want his name/business on your trailer, just ask if you could put it on there yourself if he doesn't want to pay for the decal. I see your point that it is advertising for him but it is possible that he doesn't want to be known as a sponsor and have others come asking him to also be sponsored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

When we need farm work done that is beyond what I have equipment for, we always use a long time local horse rancher/breeder/hay family that also does excavating/pond/arena/seeding/etc work. Their family has been in the ranching/farming/horse business for 50 years, has a great reputation, fairly priced, honest, and dependable. Their business is driven strictly by reputation and word of mouth. They don't advertise, have any presence on the internet, or even an ad in the phone book, yet everyone in the area knows them, and they know everyone in the area worth dealing with. If I need something they don't do, e.g. well work, I will ask them for a recommendation before even considering looking in the phone book or ads.
In their experience, advertising can generate a lot more "tire kickers" than real business.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I am so confused. What does him sponsoring your daughter at bigger shows have anything to do with an arena. The horse will be living with a trainer at least for most of the year anyway


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If given the choice, we will go by word of mouth from other horsey/animal friends before resorting to an internet search or the phone book when we need something done that we can't do ourselves.

While its rare to see anybody in endurance sponsored, the couple people who have decals (or more commonly, hang a banner from the side of the trailer once in camp), do get some questions about the company. Certainly for $20 it seems worth it, esp if you are showing regionally and most people looking at the ad are local.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe he doesn't want wifey to know. His decision should be respected.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

BugZapper89 said:


> I am so confused. What does him sponsoring your daughter at bigger shows have anything to do with an arena. The horse will be living with a trainer at least for most of the year anyway


While I wonder what the two issues have to do with each other, too, I see nothing in the OP about the horse living with the trainer for most of the year. The title of the thread is specifically a question for those that keep horses at home. I can think of many successful horse/rider combinations that have kept their horses at home.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, lots of assumptions here. All I'm really asking is,

If you're at a show and see a sponsors logo, would you be more apt to contact them over someone else? 

He isn't hiding anything, or cheap, maybe I worded poorly. 

I wonder how much influence it would have to show people who need services that you're involved as well, not just capable.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ More apt? No, for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't answer from personal experience because we don't show. However, let's look at race cars and their sponsors. If it didn't work, you wouldn't see the sponsors on them. The same is true for TV shows. The sponsors wouldn't waste money on it if it didn't have a good return for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Phly said:


> If you're at a show and see a sponsors logo, would you be more apt to contact them over someone else?
> QUOTE]
> 
> No.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes and no. 

Do I call a number I see on someone's trailer just because I saw it there? No. I like to be very thorough in selecting contractors, so I tend to start with reviews online and then narrow it down from there based on talking to them and getting quotes on work.

But it could tip the balance in their favor if all other things are pretty close to equal. For example, say I had short listed 2 or 3 contractors for a job and got quotes from all of them. If they were similarly priced, but I remembered that I had seen one of them sponsoring riders, I would probably pick that one.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

No. I would not call a number for information services etc, if I saw a banner at show barn, or on an arena wall. I think if you are going to sponsor someone, you do out of kindness not to promote yourself. Now, if he had said the only way he was going to sponsor is if you put up signs , would you feel better ?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

IF I were looking for someone to do some type of work and just needed ideas on who to call for bids or estimates, seeing a name at a show or local gymkhana would give me an idea of who to call for estimates. Getting a name out there is never a bad thing. That said, we are in a business that doesn't do much, if any advertising. All of our work is by sealed bid, so although we've sponsored several of our young people around here, the banner is just for fun. 

Perhaps your boss is of the same mind and just doesn't want his name out there. No harm in that.


----------

